# Making waves in Mexico



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Most foreigners residing in Mexico do so tranquilly and create no waves, which probably is the recommendable mode of living in Mexico.

And then there are some who aggressively promote change, such as the supporters of the Zapatistas.

But there also are many others trying to make a difference in Mexico, including hundreds or perhaps thousands of evangelicals.

On a much more minute scale I know of a lady in Oaxaca, teaching knitting to her impoverished community. 

I think there are many more examples like her, and I would like to hear more about them.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Other than in the city of Oaxaca, where there's a nest of old Stalinist expats who support the anarchists who do so much harm to life in that community ... and the "revolutionaries" who come and go in Chiapas ... I can't recall of instances where expats, in particular expats from the USA and/or Canada are obviously involved in radical political issues. 

No way to know the actual numbers, but there are many expats living in Mexico who volunteer in various ways: orphanages, libraries, language training, environmental projects, civic involvement at the local level. When I lived in the D.F. I volunteered to work with homeless youth and also led an _intercambio _group at one of the military academies.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The examples you give, dongringo, are both positive and negative.

For evangelicals to try to change a people who are, seemingly, content with their fusion of Catholicism and their ancient religions to a different flavor of Christianity seems arrogance at its worst, and far from the teachings of the person they claim to follow.

But teaching knitting to a group of people who might use the skill to increase their income level seems benign at worst, and wonderful, at best.

The same goes for the volunteers that Longford mentions.

IMO, the deciding factor in whether one's actions are for the good or the ill is this: are you trying to change someone's mind, or improve their life?

If the former, not so great. If you can truly say that it's the latter, without a whiff of the former, then it's good.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> For evangelicals to try to change a people who are, seemingly, content with their fusion of Catholicism and their ancient religions to a different flavor of Christianity seems arrogance at its worst, and far from the teachings of the person they claim to follow.


Jesus was an evangelist, wasn't he? The original evangelist for Christianity.

The way I look at the evangelistic and missionary works in Mexico ... if Mexicans were, as you suggest, "content with their fusion of Catholicism and their ancient religions" they wouldn't be converting to other religions. Way back when ... they were converted to Catholicism by priest/evangelists.

People who act in un-Christian as they evangelize, aren't Christians.

Maybe the knitting class is led by an expat missionary.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> The examples you give, dongringo, are both positive and negative.
> 
> For evangelicals to try to change a people who are, seemingly, content with their fusion of Catholicism and their ancient religions to a different flavor of Christianity seems arrogance at its worst, and far from the teachings of the person they claim to follow.
> 
> ...


Well said. So the question is are you adding to a culture or trying to change it? The latter has caused too much pain and suffering: The Crusades, Nazi Germany, the Inquisition, even the settlement of the Americas, the Taliban, Soviet (now Chinese) style communism, the British Empire. If the new culture dominates and extinguishes the existing one that is malicious.

But, if new ideas and new methods are brought into the existing culture and allowed and controlled by that culture for their integration, then that fulfills a good need.

Imposing one's will by force, either force of arms, force of legislature or the like is not beneficent generally. In Ajijic/Chapala we have the LCS where people do volunteer, conduct classes (as a MOF SWMBO is looking forward to teaching art to kids when we get there). I watch the Cruse Rojo guy, George, wander around soliciting, I see the NOBer patronizing the weekly market, bargaining yes, but changing the way things are done, no. 

If we, as guests and strangers, add to the existing culture in a way that does not destroy it, then that is a noble thing. If we insist that the way the existing culture does things is not right and that "our way is better and you will do it our way because your way is all wrong", that is Conquistadors stuff and needs to be avoided.


Not to belabor the point, but this was pointed out to us when we rented our house that included a gardener. We were told that it is his job to do the work, that SWMBO, who loves to get her hands dirty in the garden, now should allow him to do the manual labor because for her to do so could either a) insult him or b) confuse him and destroy an established (however misguided) culture of "boss" and worker. We will respect this relationship, SWMBO will ask our gardener to do certain things, ask his advice on other things and hope this works for both of them.

So, 29 days...to put into practice all the theories.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I think any person, anywhere where there are social or environmental faults has the right and obligation to ***** ANYWHERE, ANYHOW AND TO ANYWHO. 

Ok, so I am a guest in this country, and my social morals oblige me to shut up around strangers

But that does not include my friends, conocidos, or any other social contact.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> The examples you give, dongringo, are both positive and negative.
> 
> For evangelicals to try to change a people who are, seemingly, content with their fusion of Catholicism and their ancient religions to a different flavor of Christianity seems arrogance at its worst, and far from the teachings of the person they claim to follow.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the status quo needs to be shaken up. Guatemala is almost half evangelical Protestant now, and the women in particular benefit as they report their husbands have stopped drinking and domestic violence is considerably less. Of course it's not perfect, nor are all Catholics drunken wife beaters. But any improvement in quality of life is a good thing, and as adults who aren't coerced but rather choose to convert to that point of view, it's their business, and it's quite arrogant for anyone to tell them what choice they should make. I referred to Guatemala but the same is going on in much of Latin America to varying degree, including Mexico.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

The residents of Tepetapan in Catemaco make every effort to show the visitors to our park what there is to see and do in the area. We go on boat excursions out of Sontecomopan for a jungle cruise or out on the lake. We take groups to the huge waterfall in Sihuapan, on shopping walks into town to the mercado or street stalls and vendors. I arranged dinner for 21 people on the porch of a home that serves tostados, flautas, empanados and gonaches after dark. We took our own tables and chairs and they had extra family on hand to cook for us. If we didn't make this extra effort the travellers stopping in would most likely shop at our new Soriana, wash their clothes and be on their way. They would miss the best of what Mexico offers and Catemaco especially, the restaurants and shops would be the poorer for our absence and the people would not experience the wonderful exchange of friendliness between us. In this way we try to do our part and it's enough.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh boy


----------

